
Google opens free music download service in China - nir
http://www.google.cn/music/homepage
======
nazgulnarsil
this is probably one of the few scenarios where a blog post (preferably from a
bilingual speaker) would have been more valuable than a direct link.

~~~
nir
Yeah, I guess you have a point :)
[http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/google_brings_free_musi...](http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/google_brings_free_music_downloads_to_china.php)

~~~
nazgulnarsil
thanks. interesting stuff. I had no idea google even tried to negotiate with
record producers for this kind of stuff. (US, Europe)

